# I am proud.  *pics*



## Glitziegal (Sep 1, 2006)

Long story cut short.
I have been quite ill over the last couple of years causing me to pile on the pounds.
So last year I decided to attempt to do something about it.

I lost 4 stone last year!!!

However I have been poorly again and was feeling like an utter failure as I put some weight back on.  So hubby did this to show me how much progess I have made.  I know I am still at least 3 stone overweight but I am getting there.

Also these pics I feel are far from flattering but I am sharing them anyway because today I feel brave.

*Before and after 1 *









*Before*








Of course make up helps a lot too :lolz:


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 1, 2006)

holy shit!!!!!!!! u look fab i would have never guessed.... wow!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow, it's like looking at two different people! You look really great, congrats on your acheivement! I'm proud of you! Even if you don't lose anymore weight you still look great!! You don't need to be a size 0 to be beautiful, there are tons of women proving that everyday and you are one of them!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

That is truly a remarkable difference!
Congratulations!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 1, 2006)

OmG! You look like a whole new person!  and you are looking great too!


----------



## lightnlovly (Sep 1, 2006)

WOW Girl---u look fabuloso!!!!  You've done a wonderful job and it shows!!


----------



## Vicky88 (Sep 1, 2006)

WOW! You look amazing!!! You should be so pleased. I hope these will give you the motivation to keep going and get to the weight you want to be.

Thanks for posting, you have really inspired me.


----------



## Julie (Sep 1, 2006)

You look great! A totally different woman you should be proud!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_Wow, it's like looking at two different people! You look really great, congrats on your acheivement! I'm proud of you! Even if you don't lose anymore weight you still look great!! You don't need to be a size 0 to be beautiful, there are tons of women proving that everyday and you are one of them!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job!_

 

I totaly agree!! you look amazing! Bravo!!


----------



## Tyester (Sep 1, 2006)

Seeing the change in the photos make all the difference.

Congratulations, you look fantastic!


----------



## Jaim (Sep 1, 2006)

You look absolutely wonderful now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck and keep it up!!


----------



## Wattage (Sep 1, 2006)

Wow - you look amazing. You can see it in everything, even in your eyes. You should be SO proud!!

Also, I LOVE the black hair on you. Really suits you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats on a job amazingly well done. You are one hot lady!!!


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 1, 2006)

omfg you look so fantastic!! i praise you for your efforts girl!! i'm loving the new look!!! keep it up girlie


----------



## mima (Sep 1, 2006)

you look fantastic! and those photos are inspiring! that's a wonderful acheivement! yay!


----------



## islandblossom (Sep 1, 2006)

awesome job! keep it up!


----------



## lovalotz (Sep 2, 2006)

WOW 
Yet another example of hard work's payoff!
You look amazing! Keep it up!


----------



## ben (Sep 2, 2006)

wowzers! congrats and keep up the good work!


----------



## aquarius11 (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow, Glitzie!  You look GORGEOUS!  Congrats on a job well done.  You should be proud of yourself, not for just losing the weight, but also for the dedication and perseverance it takes to get where you are today.  You really do look fantastic, what an amazing transformation!

Again, CONGRATS to you!


----------



## Glamgirlie (Sep 3, 2006)

Well done, you should be proud of yourself for sticking to it!


----------



## NFTP (Sep 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_Long story cut short.
I have been quite ill over the last couple of years causing me to pile on the pounds.
So last year I decided to attempt to do something about it._

 
you look great in those pictures. i hope you are feeling better now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 best of luck in the future, and thanks so much for sharing the pcitures of your results with us all.


----------



## Kim. (Sep 3, 2006)

You look really great, I wouldn't have been able to tell it was the same person. Keep it up!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 3, 2006)

You look great!  That is so impressive!  Well done.  That is one heck of an accomplishment, especially considering that you did this while not being at 100% of your health. You look like two different people in those photos.  Your haircut and colour rock, BTW.  Awesome!!!!


----------



## giz2000 (Sep 3, 2006)

Great job....you SHOULD feel proud!  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  I am trying to keep at it but it is so so hard at the moment as I am having a bit of ill health again.
I really really appreciate you all taking the time to encourage me, and for the kind words.





 to you all.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 3, 2006)

You look amazing! Keep up the wonderful work... and congrats on such a sweet hubby =)


----------



## Pei (Sep 3, 2006)

WoWser! U have strong determination!

Unlike me, I feel peckish ALL the time =(


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 3, 2006)

JENNIE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CONGRATULATIONS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u look AMAZING!!! i am SOOOOOO proud of you!!!!!


----------



## missinmac (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow, you look like a different person!  Always beautiful, though.  You should be proud!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 3, 2006)

Congrats, you look so awesome! I hope you feel better and remember that a slipup is okay and that you can get back on track.


----------



## poddygirl (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow! Those pictures are amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't worry about any slip ups - we all do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for sharing and keep up the great work!! And, kudos to your hubby for being so supportive and sweet.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_You look amazing! Keep up the wonderful work... and congrats on such a sweet hubby =)_

 
Ooopps! Forgot to mention that.  A supportive spouse or significant other is such a blessing.  Tell your hubby thanks from me!


----------



## devin (Sep 5, 2006)

wow great progress!! you look great!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Congratulations!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Sep 5, 2006)

You look fabulous! Thanks for sharing the before and after pictures with us.


----------



## sewpunk (Sep 6, 2006)

You should feel brave!  It takes a lot of time and energy to do what you have already acomplished!  You keep at it and you will achieve your goals no matter what gets in your way!





















what is a stone = to?


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow, congratulations!!! What an amazing difference. You look fabulous and I hope you continue to reach your personal goals!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 6, 2006)

W 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 W! ​Great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Don't feel like a failure, everyone slips up.  I hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## Katura (Sep 11, 2006)

You look great!!! Keep it up!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 14, 2006)

You look amazing!! 
I wish i could stick to my freaking diet. Maybe taking pictures helps along the way. 

btw Id also like to know what a Stone is equal to.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 24, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! I would have never guessed looking at your pics, you always look amazing! You were always gorgeous to start with, but it is true that you look so much younger now! I love your new hair colour too, it really suits you.

I lost a lot of weight a couple years ago (I lost 18 kilos) and I know how paranoid one gets when you see you have gained a bit of weight, but it's absolutely normal! Right now I want to lose just a couple kilos...

Anyway I think you don't need to obsess about it, YOU LOOK GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 24, 2006)

To those who asked a stone is 14lbs 
I lost in total (according to a converter) 25.4 kilos


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 24, 2006)

GREAT JOB!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you look fabbbulous, dahhling!


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 24, 2006)

good for you, you look completely different

i do like the lighter better, though. just my opinion, it flatters your skin tone


----------



## Ambi (Sep 25, 2006)

You look great, especially the hair makes a huge difference, you look so sophisticated with black hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck with everything, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 25, 2006)

whoa!!! How you do it?


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 
_whoa!!! How you do it?_

 
I did Atkins last year and am now on Weight Watchers.

Thanks


----------



## kimmy (Sep 27, 2006)

you look fabulous! i never would have guessed those pictures were of the same person!


----------



## coco.butter. (Oct 21, 2006)

awwwh im so happy for you=) congrats.♥


----------



## giz2000 (Oct 27, 2006)

Congratulations!  You look great...keep up the good work!


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Oct 27, 2006)

You are beautiful !


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 28, 2006)

Rock on sister - you look fab!!!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Oct 29, 2006)

Congrats!  You look wonderful


----------



## Miss World (Jan 24, 2007)

You look great *hugs* keep it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its hard sometimes but just come back to this page and see what you've done so far.. There are a lot of temptations out there, and honestly, I don't believe in depriving yourself.. if you crave something uncontrollably, have a tiny bite and the craving will go away rather than forcing yourself to forget about it and then feel bad! and if you are in the mood for chinese (for example) do it every once in a while, just add an extra hour (or day) in your workout regimen.. its all do-able ^_^ you just need to stay motivated and have the will to go on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*hugs* best of luck with yoru journy


----------



## tabegohan (Jan 27, 2007)

you look amazing to be honest =] i really admire you for losing all that weight


----------



## mskitchmas (Jan 30, 2007)

OMG! that's amazing! 

you look like a completely different person! you look beautiful!


----------



## msmack (Jan 30, 2007)

YOU LOOK GREAT! inspires me to lose those few pounds i have kickin' around! thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow
These pictures are totally inspirational. You look fabulous.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## missy29 (Feb 1, 2007)

Well done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look fantastic!!

I know how hard it is to lose weight (but i always put it back on). Im very happy for you! Good work.


----------



## TheRitz (Feb 1, 2007)

congratulations on being on ur way to get ur life back. thats great. i wish u the best of luck!! u look beautiful =-]


----------



## jenii (Feb 1, 2007)

Amazing! I've gotta lose this baby weight. I hope I can do it.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm using this as my inspiration to start dieting again tomorrow!!!!
I lost a lot of weight a couple years ago but I feel all chubby again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I'm going to look up to you Glitziegal, your change was amazing!!!!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 5, 2007)

congrats!!


----------



## micky_mouse (Feb 5, 2007)

congrats hun on losing the weight and keeping it off


----------



## linziP123 (Feb 10, 2007)

wow that's really good!! well done!


----------



## Joke (Feb 10, 2007)

You look fab! Bravo! You're a real inspiration!


----------



## ch33tah (Feb 12, 2007)

Good for you! You look fantastic!


----------



## KAIA (Mar 2, 2007)

congratulations! you look great! and your hair is soooo cool i love it!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 2, 2007)

you are amazing. You were beautiful before but what has changed is that you brought out that inner beauty and confidence through makeup and weightloss and that makes you shine, you should be proud.


----------



## kaneda (Mar 10, 2007)

You look great!  Keep at it - you're an inspiration!


----------



## gracetre123 (Mar 26, 2007)

OMG!!!,,,you look fantastic...congrats!!!


----------



## gracetre123 (Mar 26, 2007)

and...I forget!! I love your hair cut...


----------



## Poshy (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow you made it! Respect! I making the Weight Watchers diet at the moment and I hope that I so succesfull like you. 

Congratulations!


----------



## mskitchmas (Apr 1, 2007)

keep it up glitziegal! you look great...i want you to know that you were a part of the inspiration to get me started on losing weight, too.


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 1, 2007)

you're a huge inspiration to me!!! thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## linzbyrd (Apr 1, 2007)

You look like a new person!  Congrats!  I know how hard it is to lose weight, and especially to keep it off.  Keep it up girl, you rock!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 3, 2007)

beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congratulations


----------

